# Is ASX trading during ANZAC Day?



## Happy (24 April 2008)

Not sure if ASX is trading during ANZAC day?

Usually E*Trade shows if there is holiday, but for some reason I cannot see it today, so maybe bussines as usual.


----------



## eclipse (24 April 2008)

No trading due to a national holiday


----------



## Happy (24 April 2008)

Thanks for that


----------



## doctorj (24 April 2008)

It's worth going straight to the source and bookmarking http://www.asx.com.au/about/operational/trading_calendar/asx/2008.htm


----------



## Happy (24 April 2008)

Thanks a lot


----------

